# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bruine afscheiding voor de menstruatie

## huiting

Ik ben 42 en de laatste maanden heb ik een dag of 3,4 voor dat ik begin te menstrueren al bruinen afscheiding. Dan 3,4 dagen bloedverlies(normaal) en dan weer 3,4 dagen bruine afscheiding. Dit is dus een dag of 10,11,12 maandverband. Ik ben twee jaar geleden voor een uitstrijkje geweest en alles is normaal. Is dit nu al een overgangs verschijnsel?? Of moet ik toch weer naar de huisarts gaan.

gr T.H.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Huiting,

Ik vind het moeilijk om te zeggen hoe dit komt, maar heb je vaker last van die bruine afscheiding voor en na de menstruatie? Of is dit spontaan zo op de een of andere maand gekomen? Ik zou je wel adviseren om even de huisarts om inlichtingen te vragen, misschien is het idd wel een teken van overgang, maar dit is vanaf hier erg moeilijk te zeggen. Wens je wel heel veel sterkte!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## sietske763

@huiting,
toen bij mij de overgang begon had ik ook vaak tussendoor bruine afscheiding, ik had vaker bloedverlies/afscheiding dan voor overgang

----------

